# Ventilation in listed buildings roof



## Roofers (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Everyone,first time poster and looking for some help. Have been to price up a dormer roof on a listed building 1850s ( they are having loft conversion) buildings inspector has asked for ridge to be taken off and replaced with a vented system. Personally I think it will look hideous and will not be inkeepig with the 15 other houses in this private area. If anyone has any other ideas of how I can advise the customer of this ilthat would be amazing.


----------

